# Trailer disconnect error



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

2006 F350 - Pulling my gooseneck trailer I get disconnect errors going down the road. The trailer is an 84. We have tried grounding direct and that doesn't work. Any body had this issue with trailers. It does it on a Dodge truck too. Does it on the newer trucks.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

I have a trailer that throws a disconnect code to a Tekonsha Prodigy controller because the 12v breakaway battery needs replaced. It doesn’t hold a charge very well.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

My '18 F150 was having this issue and it ended up being the wiring on the trailer. If it's doing it on multiple trucks, I'd check all your wiring first.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Same issue on our gooseneck, wires where rubbed through under zip ties inside the split loom. Took me 3 years to find it. Also had 2 bad magnets.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We had something like that happen on our trailer, it turned out that the magnets for the trailer breaks needed to be replaced.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Be sure you have a good ground connection with a conductor of adequate ampacity. Your trailer electric functions should work perfect with no connection of the tow vehicle to the trailer except for the power cord. Check what size the ground wire is. If it is the same size as the other conductors, it needs to be upgraded. The ground wire should be a minimum of 12 ga, 10 ga is preferred.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I usually check the connectors first. A little bit of corrosion on either the plug or the receptacle goes a long, long way. Also, some trailer plugs have folded pins that are supposed to act like springs to make contact. I've had a contact get mis-formed so that is it making sporadic or no contact.

My diagnostic sequence goes:
1) Is it plugged in?
2) Is it turned on?
3) Is it this half (side) or that half (side)?
4) ....

Ralph


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Update. Decided to replace the 15 year old tires. While they were working on the tires I checked a few things. Cutting to the chase I will be rewiring my 1984 Hale Trailer. Thanks for all your info.


----------

